# Cat has something stuck in her eye!



## lucyeng (Jul 19, 2009)

My cat already has 1 eye due to a severe infection at birth so this is really worrying me.

Today when she sat on the arm of a chair I noticed a white "patch" in the inner corner of her eye. Upon closer inspected it looks like a shard of something has lodged itself in there. I can't tell how big it is or how far it extends. It doesn't look like a growth or anything that's formed from her body.

We have an old wall in our garden with flaked dry paint it quite looks like a spec of that has wedged in.

She can blink fine and she's been acting 100% normal all day though we tried to get a pure cotton bud to see if we can ease it out but she closes here eye when we get near it (makes me wonder how anything got there in the first place) and also I don't want to damage her further.

I sincerely hope over night she "blinks" it out or something.

Has anyone else experienced this with their cat? Any ideas on what should be done?

Thanks.

Also this "object" in her eye was sort of white when I first saw it... 4/5 hours later it appears to be quite grey. Not sure if this is due to the fluids in her eye or something.

Here's a drawing of what it looks like:

http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/6378/cateyef.jpg


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I take it this isn't a raised haw? (Third eyelid?). I would suggest taking the cat to the vet to be on the safe side as if you try to remove it yourself you may inadvertently damage the eye.


----------



## Nucler2009 (Jul 19, 2009)

A Pawfun Blog reader asks: My cat has something in her eye and it seems it cant be moved. Doesnt seem to bother her, its pretty small, like a piece of glitter or something similar. Should I take her to the vet or will the eye naturally get rid of this?

Holistic veterinarian Dr Jill Elliot says: Buy an eye wash from a pet store and try to wash out the piece of whatever is stuck there yourself. Gently run the eye wash over your cats eye from the inside to the outside. If it is something like a flake of something it should wash out. If not, see your veterinarian

-----------------------
Porn Full Tilt Review


----------

